# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  Agrobanco financia formalización del sector alpaquero en Apurímac

## Bruno Cillóniz

**  *Se extienden créditos por dos años*   _El departamento apurimeño disputa con Ayacucho, el tercer lugar dentro las regiones con mayor población de alpacas del país, luego de Puno y Cusco._   *Por:* Patricia Reyes  *Agraria.pe.-* “Nuestro aliado es Agrobanco, ahora podremos formalizar nuestras asociaciones a nivel regional, gracias a que por dos años más, extenderán los créditos bancarios a nuestro sector”, afirmó el coordinador general del Proyecto Alpaquero del Gobierno Regional de Apurímac, Yasit de la Cuba.  *Un solo bloque*  Por su parte, el Subgerente de Promoción de Inversiones y Desarrollo Empresarial de Apurímac, Edmundo López Vera, manifestó que tras las reuniones entre Agrobanco y las diferentes asociaciones alpaqueras de la región, se determinó que el acopio de la fibra de alpaca, ahora, será regional.  ”Necesitamos tener mayor control de cuanta fibra de alpaca produce Apurímac y sobre todo, hacer un acopio total para lograr un mayor volumen de la producción. De esta forma, negociaremos con el mejor comprador”, señaló López Vera.  Es importante destacar, que la fibra de alpaca de Apurímac, cuya producción se aproxima a los 82 mil kilos anuales, actualmente ha elevado sus costos. Por ejemplo, la fibra de color blanco de la raza Huacaya no clasificada, cuesta aproximadamente cuatro nuevos soles. Ahora, gracias al acceso al Proyecto Alpaquero de Apurímac, la fibra gruesa, semi-fina, fina y extrafina, posee un valor de cinco, seis, siete y nueve soles, respectivamente.  “Desde que trabajamos en el mejoramiento genético, nos hemos dado cuenta que vale la pena clasificar la fibra”, puntualizó el Ing. Yasit de la Cuba.  *Los beneficios*  En la actualidad, el proyecto alpaquero integra a más de 1000 familias de las comunidades campesinas de Apurímac. Es un proyecto de inversión pública ordinario, que busca mejorar los ingresos de los productores de alpaca, con la mejora genética, la clasificación y la comercialización de la fibra, de las más de 180 mil alpacas que posee el departamento.  “Nosotros capacitamos a las familias alpaqueras organizadas en núcleos multifamiliares. En nuestra línea base, cada grupo percibe un ingreso anual de S/ 3,500 soles. El objetivo es que este monto crezca en un 50%”, afirmó el Coordinador General del Proyecto Alpaquero.  Por otro lado, y como parte de las actividades de formación del Proyecto Alpaquero del Gobierno Regional de Apurímac, se está capacitando a 30 miembros de las comunidades, entre técnicos y profesionales; para que al término del proyecto (junio del 2011), ellos puedan hacer réplica de los conocimientos aprendidos en sus comunidades, y de esta manera, dar un paso importante para revertir la situación de abandono en la que viven expuestos los productores de camélidos de la región.  *No hay carreteras*  Finalmente, uno de los graves problemas que presenta el departamento de Apurímac, es la falta de redes de comunicación articuladas. “No hay carreteras que unan a las ciudades para que los productos lleguen en forma eficiente. Los productores de camélidos, tienen que llevar las fibras a pie o a lomo de mula”, indicó el Ing. Yasit de la Cuba.    *DATOS:*  Nuestro país posee la mayor población mundial de alpacas, con cerca de 3 millones de ejemplares.  Las provincias de Aymaraes, Antabamba, Grau, Cotabambas y Andahuaylas, son consideradas como las provincias alpaqueras por excelencia del Departamento de Apurímac.   Los principales compradores de fibra de alpaca de Apurímac, son empresas textiles arequipeñas.  __Temas similares: Artículo: Agroideas financia a pequeños agricultores de 13 regiones para exportar al mundo Artículo: Confederación Campesina plantea mayor presencia de sector privado en Agrobanco Ola de frío afecta sector alpaquero en Puno, informan Declaran en emergencia sector alpaquero en Ayacucho Consejo Regional declaró en emergencia sector alpaquero de Ayacucho

----------


## YESITH CUBA CURIE

Estimados Amigos de Agroforum; agradezco la difusión del tema "Agrobanco financia formalización del sector alpaquero de Apurímac"; al respecto solo algunas presiciones: 1. El Gobierno Regional de Apurímac, a través del Proyecto Regional Alpaquero es el que financia la formalización de las organizaciones alpaqueras, para que accedan a prestamos (Agrobanco). 2. Apurímac y Ayacucho disputan el CUARTO lugar, después de Arequipa. 3. Son aproximadamente 1,800 quintales de fibra, que anualemente se producen en Apurimac. 4. Por ultimo existe un debil articulación vial en Apurímac, sobre todo en el sector alpaquero, provincias altas; sobre todo de los distritos hacia las comunidades alpaqueras y en algunos casos de la capital de la Región a sus provincias en pesimas condiciones, lo mismo ocurre de las capitales de provincia hacia los distritos. Por lo que una de la grandes prioridades de Apurímad debiera ser LA INTEGRACIÓN REGIONAL, tomando en cuenta primeramente por promover la IDENTIDAD REGIONAL, junto a un Plan de Articulación Víal, Comunicaciones (Radio AM de cobertura Regional), etc.  Muchas Gracias  YESITH CUBA CURIE Coordinador General PROREAL

----------

